# Drove 2004 745Li



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I drove my best friends 745Li yesterday, what a wonderful car!!!!! :thumbup: 
I especially loved the "smg" feature, by shifting up and down on the steering wheel, very cool and very smooth!!
Maybe there is a 745 in my future, cause I'm hooked!!! :bigpimp:


----------



## Tamer (Apr 14, 2004)

*own that car*

My 03 745 Li is very fun and comfortable to drive but about the "smg" the shifting is kinda slow. i raced with a lumina with a very stupid driver. even though i beat him but a car difference the shifting was slow . i prefer driving it on drive mode. what do you think.


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

Tamer said:


> My 03 745 Li is very fun and comfortable to drive but about the "smg" the shifting is kinda slow. i raced with a lumina with a very stupid driver. even though i beat him but a car difference the shifting was slow . i prefer driving it on drive mode. what do you think.


Yes, the "manual" shift mode is slower. For the best performance, the sport mode works the best. It revs nicely and shifts quickly and efficiently.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

It's still a Steptronic :thumbdwn:


----------

